# POAS Anonymous



## aussiettc

Hi girls had a crazy thaught today that i should start a POAS anonymous group for all of us girls who cant wait to test and then get a :bfn: or https://i43.tinypic.com/vr4mqa.gif 
So what we are going for is a https://i43.tinypic.com/2h2jf5i.gif, for holding strong till 10dpo, the way it works is you'll get one for every month you hold out to test at least 11dpo
If we can get someone to get 3 straight medals or at least a medal before their :BFP: they will get a gold HPT (once i get megg to make one):haha:

Ok i'l go first,
Hi my namaes Mary, its been 2 days since i last POAS, i feel weird saying this though cause i'm going to POAS tomorrow morning just to check before my gyno appointment. i'll miss my medal this month but lets hope i get my :BFP:

Alrightly girls come on confess your sins to win your medals:muaha::rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

I have no hope of ever getting a medal!!

My name is Deb and i am a POASaholic!! It has been 3 hours 23 minutes since my last fix ;)


----------



## aussiettc

its fun to see how many other people like POAS isn't it. Maybe we can get megg to do up some sort of wagon in mixed colours with a pee stick on it and a crazy smilely thats fallen off just for you deb, hehehe that would be so cool.


----------



## Vickieh1981

I have no hope either. I am only 6dpo and tested yesterday and today. What is wrong with me?


----------



## Clo

If you think that is bad...I just POAS on a HPT....and I know i haven't even Ov yet...no idea why I did it! What a waste!!!


----------



## debgreasby

:haha::dohh:


----------



## Vickieh1981

Clo said:


> If you think that is bad...I just POAS on a HPT....and I know i haven't even Ov yet...no idea why I did it! What a waste!!!

lol. you win


----------



## QueenieMurphy

OMG this thread made me laugh out loud. Am 4dpo and managed to talk myself out of it this morning. Have a whole pack of IC's waiting though so will prob start at 7dpo - and IC's useless so when negative I don't feel so disappointed.

Last month didn't test early as had CP month before but this month am desperate to poas!!!


----------



## aussiettc

hahaha so i'm not to bad at the moment. Although i must admit i have times where i want to POAS before O as well. 

i love the fact that we are outing all our little sins :rofl: Mabye i need to revise the medels then perhaps have something for getting to 7dpo???


----------



## BizyBee

I'll join, although I have no hope of earning a medal. I want to POAS and II'm not supposed to O until tomorrow! I typically POAS every other day after the trigger shot to watch my pink lines go away. I can't help it!


----------



## aussiettc

At least we now know we aren't the only ones doing it. 
I get a laugh out of realising in this TTC thread i'm normal :rofl:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I think revising it to 7dpo might mean that at least a few of us have a chance pmsl.

I didn't test today at 7dpo but I did at 5 and 6dpo so still failed this month. I think I have it out of my system and will now wait a while.


----------



## aussiettc

i think we'll have to get megg in on this thread just so she has something to keep her busy. hahaha, she could be like the all knowing power that creates medals and awards them. :haha:

:flower: for everyone for confessing their sins.:thumbup:


----------



## QueenieMurphy

maybe we should get a bronze at 7 dpo a silver if we make it to 9 and a gold if we make it to 11!!!!

Restrained myself from poas this morning(5dpo ticker is wrong) from the shame of having to admit it on here!!! 

Only 2 days till 7dpo!!! I can do it.


----------



## Clo

QueenieMurphy said:


> maybe we should get a bronze at 7 dpo a silver if we make it to 9 and a gold if we make it to 11!!!!
> 
> Restrained myself from poas this morning(5dpo ticker is wrong) from the shame of having to admit it on here!!!
> 
> Only 2 days till 7dpo!!! I can do it.

Yay! Go Queenie!!! x


----------



## aussiettc

Ok girls i'll try to get meggles on that, she has made us our ultimate prize though here it is
Golden HPT
https://i44.tinypic.com/znuhon.gif

Golden HPT with words (in case you prefer it):
https://i41.tinypic.com/23j2zvd.gif

It can say anything we want, if not these words!


----------



## VGibs

hahahaha I can hardly wait to get my OPK's in the mail so I can feed my addiction!


----------



## Josiejo

I want to join ... not sure if I'll get a medal but hey ho I'll give it a go x


----------



## aussiettc

welcome aboard josie.
i don't think many of us on this thread will actually get many medals, but its fun think even for one split second that we might.

as for me i'm waiting to O:coffee: so i'm good for about 10days before i get to pee on OPK's


----------



## Smudgelicious

Me too ! :yipee:

I _think_ I'm at 6dpo. But I still pee on these new fangled OPK's sticks at least twice a day...

I did a HPT 2 days ago too.....and I stalk the family planning aisle at the pharmacy just to see if there's something else I can pee on :blush:

No medals here, but I still want to play ! 

Aussiettc - I'm an Aussie too, where are you in NSW ?


----------



## Vickieh1981

Smudgelicious said:


> Me too ! :yipee:
> 
> I _think_ I'm at 6dpo. But I still pee on these new fangled OPK's sticks at least twice a day...
> 
> I did a HPT 2 days ago too.....and I stalk the family planning aisle at the pharmacy just to see if there's something else I can pee on :blush:
> 
> No medals here, but I still want to play !
> 
> Aussiettc - I'm an Aussie too, where are you in NSW ?

I think you are my new hero - that's the kind of thing I would do. Sit there wondering what I can pee on lol


----------



## aussiettc

Smudgelicious said:


> Me too ! :yipee:
> 
> I _think_ I'm at 6dpo. But I still pee on these new fangled OPK's sticks at least twice a day...
> 
> I did a HPT 2 days ago too.....and I stalk the family planning aisle at the pharmacy just to see if there's something else I can pee on :blush:
> 
> No medals here, but I still want to play !
> 
> Aussiettc - I'm an Aussie too, where are you in NSW ?

i live in wollongong

Everyone's welcome to come and play.
So you know Megg is our official mascot, she never pees on anything.


----------



## Smudgelicious

I've lived in Wollongong twice ! In Woonona and then we built a house in Mt Brown. My 3rd child was born at Figtree Hospital. The second time at Mt Ousley. I'm a million miles away now :winkwink: 

I haven't peed on anything today - but it's only 8.35am here.....


----------



## debgreasby

aussiettc said:


> welcome aboard josie.
> i don't think many of us on this thread will actually get many medals, but its fun think even for one split second that we might.
> 
> as for me i'm waiting to O:coffee: so i'm good for about 10days before i get to pee on OPK's

Bring on the peeing!! I'm getting withdrawals here! Must order more OPK's!!!!


----------



## Josiejo

I peed on a OPK stick this morning and got a faint pink second line. Of course, I know it doesn't mean anything but it sure did feel good seeing 2 pink lines instead of one :rofl: Seriously though, does a faint pink line mean I'm ALMOST ovulating?


----------



## aussiettc

Ok ladies, its roll call time.
How is everyone doing? Is anyone like me and waiting O? I 'm so ready to start POAS already but i think i should wait another 3 days at least, wee'll see if i can hold out.:coffee:


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well, I'm insane. I just peed in a cup and put both an OPK and a HPT in it. 

Why? Because I can't sleep and I couldn't come up with anything more interesting to do.

The HPT was negative of course - what else could it be ? I don't even know if I ovulated last week. The OPK I managed to completely submerge in pee and after 8 minutes it just looks streaky.

:blush:


----------



## aussiettc

how much pee did you get in your cup to completly submurge a OPK??????:haha:


----------



## VGibs

hahaha Only people who are TTC would pee on things for something to do!


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry girls. I am not good at resisting the urge to POAS. I have done a test every other day since I took the trigger shot. :dohh: Just can't help it!


----------



## Smudgelicious

aussiettc said:


> how much pee did you get in your cup to completly submurge a OPK??????:haha:

Well it's a wide cup and it was really late at night.....I dropped it in sideways..:blush:


----------



## VGibs

Smudgelicious said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> how much pee did you get in your cup to completly submurge a OPK??????:haha:
> 
> Well it's a wide cup and it was really late at night.....I dropped it in sideways..:blush:Click to expand...

HAHAHA I literally laughed out loud at that one!


----------



## VGibs

I was pretty sure my opk's were coming in the mail today but got a lovely note from ebay saying they are coming from freaking HONG KONG so I ordered other ones that should be here by next week!


----------



## aussiettc

ho hum i'm bored and need someone to tell me when they are testing when they shouldn't be


----------



## VGibs

haha I got my opk's and hpt's in the mail today! ALL 100 OF THEM! I ran right to the bathroom and popped an OPK in my pee cup!!!!!! And saw a super faint line! Tell ya one thing even if it is an OPK it sure felt good to see 2 lines!


----------



## Jaymes

My name is Jaymie. I am a POAS-aholic.
I convinced my Dr at my annual today to do an HCG. Now I am impatiently waiting for her to call me. I'll probably use up my stash this month regardless of the outcome...
1 hour and counting!


----------



## VGibs

So ya...got my sticks today and have dipped 3 so far....I may need a shrink. HAHAHA


----------



## Smudgelicious

well I'm about 5-6 dpo and I've already done 3 HPTs. There is no excuse, I could not walk through the store without buying more....more.....MORE. The good news is I've stopped peeing on OPKs because I ran out and have actually resisted buying more !:thumbup:


----------



## Mamabel

This is a hysterical thread. Thanks so much for starting it. Now I know I am not alone. I would never win a medal, although I don't think I am as compulsive as some. So reassuring as I thought for sure I was the most impatient person on the planet...seems I have some company. 

How about a new twist on this: how often do you go back throughout the day to check the stick to see if the line has somehow appeared? Or, hold and tilt it to the light wondering if that just might be a faint positive. Or, been convinced that you got a bad box of sticks, so you'd better go get more....stupid drugstore. 

Oh if only our husbands knew how much money we were spending! Mine would draw a pink line on it in advance to get me to stop buying more!


----------



## Smudgelicious

OH MY GOD ! Mamabel are you hiding in my house ??? My last HPT was this afternoon (about 5 hours ago) and I have kept going back to it. AND I've taken it outside and held it up to the sunlight and over a lamp and up to the bathroom light..:blush: I actually had to drag myself away before I went crosseyed. 

My bathroom cupboard is stuffed full of empty pee stick boxes and I smuggle them out when husband is at work too.

I need a new hobby :dohh:


----------



## Jaymes

Smudgelicious said:


> OH MY GOD ! Mamabel are you hiding in my house ??? My last HPT was this afternoon (about 5 hours ago) and I have kept going back to it. AND I've taken it outside and held it up to the sunlight and over a lamp and up to the bathroom light..:blush: I actually had to drag myself away before I went crosseyed.
> 
> My bathroom cupboard is stuffed full of empty pee stick boxes and I smuggle them out when husband is at work too.
> 
> I need a new hobby :dohh:

Wow Smudge, your much sneakier than I, I always somehow mange to get caught by leaving a receipt or a wrapper corner or just plain forgetting he'll be home soon! :dohh:


----------



## Jaymes

Ok, it is 2 am. I'm still awake and poa(opk)s. That turned up V V positive. Now I'm confused. Can I be ovulating again? I did my last pg test :bfn: :dohh: seriously! What was I thinking? :shrug:


----------



## VGibs

Yup....Im a crazy person. I just POAS two more times to "make sure"....maybe I should take up cross stitch or some other un-pee-related hobby.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Jayme- i had one single pos OPK 11 days ago (fri) and then 2 days of pos's the following Tues and Wed. Drives me mad ! What the hell is happening down there ? 

I successfully avoided a HPT this morning. As soon as I stood up out of bed, my first thought was 'FMU' !!!! Then some sort of weird rationality kicked in and I didn't do it....strange. I'm going to trrrrryyyyyyy and hold out till the weekend.......

What about symptoms girls ? Who's got symptoms ?

Me - bbs feel big and full, especially yesterday. They started getting sore a few days ago, but it hasn't increased. It's only noticeable if I push or lean on them (so I do, about 20 times a day - just to make sure). Been crampy and back achy off and on for a week now. Feeling hot, a few twinges and puling sensations, incredibly bloated and farty.. On Sunday I had the worst possible taste in my mouth and then last night everything tasted really salty. My nose is a bit stuffy too. All good pg symptoms that can be chalked up to something else. 

But it doesn't stop me from googling early pg symptoms for hours like a mad woman:wacko:


----------



## Jaymes

I talked to my NP and asked I it was possible to o more thn once in a cycle, and she said "Well that's one way to get twins!" Seriously, could I have ovulated evey 5-7 days for the last 3 weeks? I hope not cuz that means (to me) that there are some serious hormonal issues going on, and I don't want triplets. (Would gladly take it though, I can see 3 peas in a pod pictures now...)


----------



## aussiettc

VGibs said:


> Yup....Im a crazy person. I just POAS two more times to "make sure"....maybe I should take up cross stitch or some other un-pee-related hobby.

i dont think that would work out to well for you. i cross stitch and have just taken up knitting. neither of which help me with my POAS addiction.



Jaymes said:


> I talked to my NP and asked I it was possible to o more thn once in a cycle, and she said "Well that's one way to get twins!" Seriously, could I have ovulated evey 5-7 days for the last 3 weeks? I hope not cuz that means (to me) that there are some serious hormonal issues going on, and I don't want triplets. (Would gladly take it though, I can see 3 peas in a pod pictures now...)

wow tthat would be a record. i think that you should check out the hormones cause i agree that it sound like a serious problem.


----------



## VGibs

GAWD...I am demented. I just poas to MAKE sure I wasn't still pregnant. I know Im not anymore but today was supposed to be the 1st day of AF and she is still a no show...grrrrrrrr


----------



## Smudgelicious

Triplets........twins.........twins I could handle...maybe. Triplets, I would run away to sea. It's not likely for me anyway, wouldn't the extra HCG have shown up by now ??!!


It's 4 weeks today since my miscarriage :cry:. Lots of twinges, the girls are getting slowly sorer and fuller every day, very dry mouth and insomnia - don't know what any of that means. I haven't peed on anything today believe it or not, because i only have $$ digitals and I think they are 50mIu.

God I want to go pee on one now, I KNOW it will be BFN but i can't resist it's siren song "peeeeeeeeeee oooooooonnnnnnnn meeeeeeeeeeeee, peeeeeeeeeee meeeeeeeeeee OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNN" 

(to the tune of 'Take on Me' by a-ha)


----------



## VGibs

Smudgelicious said:


> Triplets........twins.........twins I could handle...maybe. Triplets, I would run away to sea. It's not likely for me anyway, wouldn't the extra HCG have shown up by now ??!!
> 
> 
> It's 4 weeks today since my miscarriage :cry:. Lots of twinges, the girls are getting slowly sorer and fuller every day, very dry mouth and insomnia - don't know what any of that means. I haven't peed on anything today believe it or not, because i only have $$ digitals and I think they are 50mIu.
> 
> God I want to go pee on one now, I KNOW it will be BFN but i can't resist it's siren song "peeeeeeeeeee oooooooonnnnnnnn meeeeeeeeeeeee, peeeeeeeeeee meeeeeeeeeee OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNN"
> 
> (to the tune of 'Take on Me' by a-ha)

Awww....our MC's were two days apart. Ive pee'd on everything imaginable and now my mind is playing tricks on me. GRRRRR


----------



## Jenna_1980

Perfectly hilarious thread! Loving it!


----------



## Jaymes

I read on fertility friend that having multiple +op.'s could be a sign of an anovulatory cycle... Arrg! I still peed on another opk tonight. Now I have cramps like my :witch: may be coming on. Sniff sniff, break out the :wine:


----------



## Smudgelicious

Vgibs-:hugs:

Curse fertility friend :growlmad: Thats not fair ! I had a beer at dinner in commiseration...

Of course, I peed on the digi about 20 minutes after my last post - bfn naturally.

I've decided rather than fight the poas demons, I going out tomorrow to buy a stack of cheap hpts and I'm going to pee to my hearts content ! or until af comes..


----------



## debgreasby

Ok, 1DPO is too early to POAS isn't it? Yes, of course it is! Silly me, I must RESIST!

Why did i order my HPT's so early? Why why why??????????? I swear they call to me!


----------



## VGibs

debgreasby said:


> Ok, 1DPO is too early to POAS isn't it? Yes, of course it is! Silly me, I must RESIST!
> 
> Why did i order my HPT's so early? Why why why??????????? I swear they call to me!

HAHAHA Hell Deb Im using my OPK's just to see another line! LOL


----------



## debgreasby

VGibs said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> Ok, 1DPO is too early to POAS isn't it? Yes, of course it is! Silly me, I must RESIST!
> 
> Why did i order my HPT's so early? Why why why??????????? I swear they call to me!
> 
> HAHAHA Hell Deb Im using my OPK's just to see another line! LOLClick to expand...

Me too lol, but the second line is barely there on my OPKs now :(


----------



## VGibs

Weird....do OPK's show LH surge right before AF is due??? I just dipped for fun and it came out a lot darker then the ones I did a few nights ago...


----------



## Smudgelicious

peeonastick.com says that LH and HCG are veeeeeerrrrrryyyy similiar and an OPK can detect HCG sometimes !! HPT time !!

Deb- I've been blithely peeing on hpts since 2dpo and I think it's a completely rational and intelligent pasttime..:wacko:

On my way out now to stock up on cheapies - $$$ Digital laughed at me this morning..:growlmad:


----------



## VGibs

Smudgelicious said:


> peeonastick.com says that LH and HCG are veeeeeerrrrrryyyy similiar and an OPK can detect HCG sometimes !! HPT time !!
> 
> Deb- I've been blithely peeing on hpts since 2dpo and I think it's a completely rational and intelligent pasttime..:wacko:
> 
> On my way out now to stock up on cheapies - $$$ Digital laughed at me this morning..:growlmad:

Holy shit....IM POAS RIGHT NOW!


----------



## VGibs

Ok...offcially freaking out a bit. I just did the HPT...IC so I am not sure of the strength. It has a shadow. Like so faint its not even possible. But it could just be residual HCG right???? Even though its been almost four weeks since my MC and I had an ultrasound and the tech didnt see any reason for a D&C???

I have one lone FRER left. I am going to wait until Sunday to use it.


----------



## Smudgelicious

VGibs said:


> Ok...offcially freaking out a bit. I just did the HPT...IC so I am not sure of the strength. It has a shadow. Like so faint its not even possible. But it could just be residual HCG right???? Even though its been almost four weeks since my MC and I had an ultrasound and the tech didnt see any reason for a D&C???
> 
> I have one lone FRER left. I am going to wait until Sunday to use it.

Ooooh I just read your other post ! Did you bleed after your MC or have a d&c ? Did you HCG ever get to <2 ? Excitement plus !!!

As for me, well i bought my cheap 99 cent store tests and peed as soon as I got home. I wasn't wearing my glasses and put it down after 2 minutes and walked away. I actually FORGOT (I know, who can believe it!!) and went back to it 20 minutes later. There is the faintest shadow where a line could be- can only see it in certain lights and I can't tell if it's pink or a greyish evappy thing. I'm going with BFN.

on a chirpier note, I have buckets of cheap tests and am looking forward to tommorrows peeing !

Fingers crossed for all of us :flower:


----------



## Jaymes

got another :bfn: today. :cry: OK I am resigned that this is just not our month. 1 blood test @ 3 wks 3 day = -, one poas at 3 weeks 4 days = -, and another today -, I am over it. I have had PMS and back cramps... + AF signs. :shrug: Next month maybe, I wasn't crazy about a Jan baby anyway as we both have multiple sisters that are Jan Babies! & CRAZY!


----------



## VGibs

Ok I tested with FMU....no shadow, no faint line, no nothing. I am actually happy because I really wanted to wait until next month to get :sex:


----------



## Smudgelicious

Todays Insanity.....

I couldn't sleep (as usual) so I poas @ 1am - think I see the same _faint_ shadow as earlier.

7.30am - poas AGAIN and still seeing the same stupid shadowy faint crapulous line that appears within 5 minutes.

As much as I want to believe it's something I just don't. It's so hard to see, i'm not even going to bother taking a picture of it.

I'm going to try and forget the peesticks for 48 hours....'Yeah right !' I hear you say ! But seriously clear BFNs are better than stupid can't-tell-what-the-hell-that-is lines !


----------



## Smudgelicious

woooooooooo...ok....jest couldn't help maaaaselff and poas, well a cartridge anyway and.......

there is a line, a faint pink line. Don't need to squint too much to see it, husband can see it, it appeared within 3 minutes :happydance:

Is this it ????!


----------



## VGibs

Smudgelicious said:


> woooooooooo...ok....jest couldn't help maaaaselff and poas, well a cartridge anyway and.......
> 
> there is a line, a faint pink line. Don't need to squint too much to see it, husband can see it, it appeared within 3 minutes :happydance:
> 
> Is this it ????!

YAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! Yay for both of us! I had two shadows and then a BFN and then a BFP! Three of them!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## debgreasby

Post a pic Smudge!!!

I of course did NOT POAS this morning at 6 DPO .... and if you believe that you'll believe anything!


----------



## VGibs

Im annoyed that my IC's are not getting and darker! But I did another FRER last night and it was darker so I am satisfied with that!


----------



## debgreasby

IC are pants hunni, don't stress, trust your FRER :)


----------



## aussiettc

OK for those of us (being me) who dont speak US or UK slang, what does pants mean???:shrug:


----------



## debgreasby

rubbish lol


----------



## VGibs

hahahaha I actually googled what pants mean LOL


----------



## debgreasby

VGibs said:


> hahahaha I actually googled what pants mean LOL

Ahh that's so funny! I forget we're not all from the same part of the world! :haha:


----------



## VGibs

Well I decided to spam up a bunch of threads with my :bfp: pics...hehehe I thought POAS Addicts would appreciate these! 

https://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad323/VGibs/Mobile%20Uploads/cp1_0524001407a.jpg


----------



## Smudgelicious

I know what pants is ! And my hpts are mostly pants.....

Anyway, so the cheapie I peed on on Sunday was faintly pos. Then I peed on a clear blue digi and it came up 'Pregnant' - beautiful, right ?

So on the way home from dinner last night where I drank two HUGE glasses of iced tea, I bought more hpts just to feed my addiction/confirm my results. I bought a 2pack of FRER and a 2 pack of Safeway digis. First I did the FRER and it was so faint it was almost invisible :shrug:
Then I tried the digi (in the same cup of pee) - not pregnant - WTF !!!!!!!!
The second digi strip was wasted because I got a 'see leaflet' which means the bloody holder malfunctioned :growlmad:

So after an hour of stewing in miserable juice (and drinking a cup of tea and a bottle of water) I took the other FRER. I was busting for a pee and as you know a poas-aholic can barely let wee pass without sticking something in it- and it comes up ever so slightly more positive than the first one - WTF again.

This morning I get up, pee in a cup and drive in a sedate, patient manner to the pharmacy where I purchase a 5pack of Answer lab strips (w/free cup !) and a 2pack of Answer early response thingys that look just like FRERs. The lab strips take a good 5-10 minutes to come up with the faintest positives possible but the early response thingo gives me a reasonable pink line- fainter than the control, but a firm bfp nevertheless.

I rang my doc this morning, he's busy and the nurse is off for the day and I get the moron receptionist who tells me 'its too early for a blood test'. Politely and firmly telling her that she's stupid, I get a blood test order faxed to the lab and I had that done about 3 hours ago - results in tomorrow morning.

I think it's a) a chemical pg and I'm going to get my heart broken all over again
or
b) it's REALLY early

What do you girls think ?


----------



## VGibs

Babe a BFP is a bfp! And after all that peeing you probs had a bunch of super diluted pee! That blood test is gonna show some HcG you just wait and see!


----------



## debgreasby

I also vote that your pee was too diluted!! Try not to stress, let us know your bloods!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Just posted this in my other thread.....

Feeling all shaky and sad.....

Just got my HCG and Progesterone results from yesterday.

HCG - 28, Prog - 13.72

I don't know if thats good for where I THINK I am. I'm guessing I o'd somewhere between 11-13 days ago. 

Rang my docs office and left a message. Nurse rang me at home (she wasn't there yesterday) and leaves the following message:

.....your HCG levels are very low, so thats good news. They're heading in the right direction, I hope you aren't bleeding too much or in too much pain. Call me back if you want, the docs not in today so I'll give him these results tomorrow'.

In other words, she has no idea that this is a NEW pregnancy and her message has just gutted me. I have to call her back and I'm dreading it.

Damn, damn, damn, damn,damn, damn,damn.


----------



## Smudgelicious

Ok, so she thinks its not a new pregnancy. I told her I've had heaps of negative hpts since the miscarriage and her response was 'oh well, hormones fluctuate all the time, don't worry'. 

Like I'm effing worried that I was pregnant, I'm bloody well desperately hoping that I am !

Doctor is back in tomorrow, she's going to give it all to him and I'll guess he'll call me. 

i really wish she hadn't kept saying 'your HCG is reeeaaaalllllly low'. 4 times in a 3 minute phone call.

:cry:


----------



## aussiettc

Smudgelicious said:


> Ok, so she thinks its not a new pregnancy. I told her I've had heaps of negative hpts since the miscarriage and her response was 'oh well, hormones fluctuate all the time, don't worry'.
> 
> Like I'm effing worried that I was pregnant, I'm bloody well desperately hoping that I am !
> 
> Doctor is back in tomorrow, she's going to give it all to him and I'll guess he'll call me.
> 
> i really wish she hadn't kept saying 'your HCG is reeeaaaalllllly low'. 4 times in a 3 minute phone call.
> 
> :cry:

I'm pritty sure with a HCG of 28 that it would show up on a HPT, even if faint. When the doctor gets in tell them what the nurse did and hoepfully they'll sack her or at least give her a formal warning. she sounds like a real bitch, there is no excuse for the way she acted especially after you telling her that it should be a new pregnancy. 

so here are some information about HCG and Progeterone levels in early pregnancy
Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7,650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml
Postmenopausal: <9.5 mIU/ml

Guideline to Progesterone levels during pregnancy:
 1-28 ng/ml Mid Luteal Phase (Average is over 10 for un-medicated cycles and over 15 with medication use)
 9-47 ng/ml First trimester 
 17-146 ng/ml Second Trimester 
 49-300 ng/ml Third Trimester 
Hope this helps


----------



## VGibs

This is my giant long list of pee sticks thread! LOL

Enjoy peeaholics! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/337587-lots-pics-opks-hpts-hpts.html#post5528130


----------



## aussiettc

VGibs said:


> This is my giant long list of pee sticks thread! LOL
> 
> Enjoy peeaholics!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/337587-lots-pics-opks-hpts-hpts.html#post5528130

love it. glad someone can pee on something and get a positive.
i cant even get a true + on an OPK, let alone a HPT


----------



## WannaB

What miu opks are you using aussie?? I get 10miu ones pretty cheap that work fabby!


----------



## aussiettc

i'm using the david brand ones. i get a pritty close positive but never a true positive. But then that matched my blood test last cycle which said i didn't ovulate. 

Actually how can i get an almost positive OPK and not ovulate. it only goes really dark once a cycle????


----------



## Jaymes

Off the subject, but does anyone use the restroom (go to the loo) and feel like they're just wasting pee? I mean really, I could be testing that for something, RIGHT?


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am 5dpo and not peed on anything yet - such an achievement lol


----------



## WannaB

Im 8dpo and have peed on 4 hpts and an opk since yesterday!:rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

You don't want to know how many tests i've peed on this week. Wasted so much money!


----------



## VGibs

I have peed on at least two sticks a day since I got my BFP....I know its insane


----------



## aussiettc

Vickieh1981 said:


> I am 5dpo and not peed on anything yet - such an achievement lol

Great work just another 5 days and i'll give you a medal



WannaB said:


> Im 8dpo and have peed on 4 hpts and an opk since yesterday!:rofl:

lol, but i bet it was fun though. 



debgreasby said:


> You don't want to know how many tests i've peed on this week. Wasted so much money!

its alright deb think of how much money you could have wasted if you didn't use IC.
I think all us TTC girls should get together and buys share in one of the companies or start our own business selling FRER and IC's at least that way it would be a tax ride off.



VGibs said:


> I have peed on at least two sticks a day since I got my BFP....I know its insane

its funny how reasurring seeing the +HPT is.

ON another noe i just told DH i need to go to bed to watch the TV show BONES, responses "i heard you, you need to go to bed and get BONED" i think i have in ttc mode finally. :rofl:


----------



## Sparkly

*Ahem*......stands up......

I am Sparkly, and I'm a poas-aholic

I had pee'ed on 3 opk's before 9.30am......do I qualify to join you all?? :blush:

I too class not peeing in a pot a waste of pee.....especially if it's dark pee :haha:....can get stronger lines with that stuff lol!!


----------



## Rmar

I would POAS every day if I had the tests. Next pay day, I'm going all out for some IC and a few FRER. I'm excited just thinking about it.

Sparkly, that is quite an accomplishment. I don't think I have enough pee in me for three tests before 9:30am! How much water do you drink?!


----------



## aussiettc

Sparkly said:


> *Ahem*......stands up......
> 
> I am Sparkly, and I'm a poas-aholic
> 
> I had pee'ed on 3 opk's before 9.30am......do I qualify to join you all?? :blush:
> 
> I too class not peeing in a pot a waste of pee.....especially if it's dark pee :haha:....can get stronger lines with that stuff lol!!

you deffinately qualify to join us here.

i know what you mean about the peeing in a cup espescially if it dark pee. Sometimes i fine myself saving my early morning/middle of the night pee incase i want to test the next day:blush:


----------



## Jaymes

aussiettc said:


> i know what you mean about the peeing in a cup espescially if it dark pee. Sometimes i fine myself saving my early morning/middle of the night pee incase i want to test the next day:blush:

I've been known to do that. Dh thinks it's gross. Always asks me what it is. :haha:Cracks me up!


----------



## Smudgelicious

Well, I'm still merrily peeing away on hpts.... I have these ic I got from earlypregnancytests.com and I keep getting +++++. Just in the last day or so, they've started to get a lot darker. Stupid frustrating things, it's been 6 days since I started using them.

I think I'll keep testing for at least another month......because I'm insane and I have to feed my addiction. 

Jaymes - I leave cups of pee on the bathroom counter, next to my husbands sink just so he can...you know....share the experience.

Truly shameful and revolting admission.... everytime I'm about to flush away untested pee, I always wonder if I should swizzle a stick in the bowl..:blush: I've never done it, but I do think about it a LOT !


----------



## Sparkly

Rmar said:


> I would POAS every day if I had the tests. Next pay day, I'm going all out for some IC and a few FRER. I'm excited just thinking about it.
> 
> Sparkly, that is quite an accomplishment. I don't think I have enough pee in me for three tests before 9:30am! How much water do you drink?!

I use IC's too and keep plenty in stock...I'm afraid they do help to feed the addiction though, as it's always in the back of your mind.....that they don't cost much, so why not!!lol!

I ended up doing 6 all told yesterday, as I was afraid of missing my surge!!.......as for the 3 tests before 9.30am.......well :blush: when you're a proper poas-aholic as myself.....you start during the night *ahem*

Anyways - my opk is almost + today, and my cbfm is at peak :happydance:


----------



## Sparkly

aussiettc said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> *Ahem*......stands up......
> 
> I am Sparkly, and I'm a poas-aholic
> 
> I had pee'ed on 3 opk's before 9.30am......do I qualify to join you all?? :blush:
> 
> I too class not peeing in a pot a waste of pee.....especially if it's dark pee :haha:....can get stronger lines with that stuff lol!!
> 
> you deffinately qualify to join us here.
> 
> i know what you mean about the peeing in a cup espescially if it dark pee. Sometimes i fine myself saving my early morning/middle of the night pee incase i want to test the next day:blush:Click to expand...

:rofl: I keep a pee-pee cup next to my toilet, and sometimes pee in it and if it's dark I will pop a stick in it, unfortnately i set my testing window late this cycle on my cbfm, so if I go pee before 6.20am, I have to save it for later testing!! This happens most days as I'm always up and down in the night for pee-pees!! My family are used to walking into the shower room and seeing a full pot :wacko:


----------



## Rmar

That's awesome! Ov soon. Yay.


----------



## Sparkly

Jaymes said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> i know what you mean about the peeing in a cup espescially if it dark pee. Sometimes i fine myself saving my early morning/middle of the night pee incase i want to test the next day:blush:
> 
> I've been known to do that. Dh thinks it's gross. Always asks me what it is. :haha:Cracks me up!Click to expand...

Tell him it's OJ :haha:


----------



## Sparkly

Smudgelicious said:


> Truly shameful and revolting admission.... everytime I'm about to flush away untested pee, I always wonder if I should swizzle a stick in the bowl..:blush: I've never done it, but I do think about it a LOT !

:rofl:.....*hangs head*...we've all thought about it at one time or another hun!


----------



## aussiettc

Smudgelicious said:


> Well, I'm still merrily peeing away on hpts.... I have these ic I got from earlypregnancytests.com and I keep getting +++++. Just in the last day or so, they've started to get a lot darker. Stupid frustrating things, it's been 6 days since I started using them.
> 
> I think I'll keep testing for at least another month......because I'm insane and I have to feed my addiction.
> 
> Jaymes - I leave cups of pee on the bathroom counter, next to my husbands sink just so he can...you know....share the experience.
> 
> Truly shameful and revolting admission.... everytime I'm about to flush away untested pee, I always wonder if I should swizzle a stick in the bowl..:blush: I've never done it, but I do think about it a LOT !

hahaha i got to the point where i got an OPK out of the cupboard and was just about to open it when my 3 year old daughter walked in cause she needed to go. It was the only thing that stopped me:blush: it was my first cycle after MC so thats my excuse:dohh:



Sparkly said:


> Rmar said:
> 
> 
> I would POAS every day if I had the tests. Next pay day, I'm going all out for some IC and a few FRER. I'm excited just thinking about it.
> 
> Sparkly, that is quite an accomplishment. I don't think I have enough pee in me for three tests before 9:30am! How much water do you drink?!
> 
> I use IC's too and keep plenty in stock...I'm afraid they do help to feed the addiction though, as it's always in the back of your mind.....that they don't cost much, so why not!!lol!
> 
> I ended up doing 6 all told yesterday, as I was afraid of missing my surge!!.......as for the 3 tests before 9.30am.......well :blush: when you're a proper poas-aholic as myself.....you start during the night *ahem*
> 
> Anyways - my opk is almost + today, and my cbfm is at peak :happydance:Click to expand...

woohoo at the peak and almost +OPK.
I know that the IC do that to me all the time i think its OK cause they're cheap.


----------



## zeezee

* cough * my name is zee zee, and I have recently become a POAS-aholic. Its like crack isn't it, more more more!

Anyway - I ovulated (EWCM) on cd12 (I think), and its now cd23 have been peeing on opks for a few days (I had no preggo ones...). So on Friday I pee on one and nada - not even a faint line. Yesterday (Sunday) I pee'd on one around lunch and there was a faint line, then pee'd again at around 5pm and there was a darker line, and now this morning there was an even darker line (about 2/3 of the control line). Preggo test was negative this morning (FR).

WTF is going on?!! Anyone? Am I ovulating again, or maybe didn't before??

HEEELLLLPPPPPP


----------



## Jaymes

Sparkly said:


> Jaymes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> i know what you mean about the peeing in a cup espescially if it dark pee. Sometimes i fine myself saving my early morning/middle of the night pee incase i want to test the next day:blush:
> 
> I've been known to do that. Dh thinks it's gross. Always asks me what it is. :haha:Cracks me up!Click to expand...
> 
> Tell him it's OJ :haha:Click to expand...

He'd be more likely to believe me if I told him it was apple juice.:haha:
AF showed up bright and early today. Boo! I just realized I'm not due to :test: again until July. Not that that'll stop me. LOL


----------



## VGibs

Check out these pee sticks!!!!!!! 

https://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad323/VGibs/sticks001-1.jpg

Ya I am for sure soooo addicted!


----------



## Jaymes

zeezee said:


> * cough * my name is zee zee, and I have recently become a POAS-aholic. Its like crack isn't it, more more more!
> 
> Anyway - I ovulated (EWCM) on cd12 (I think), and its now cd23 have been peeing on opks for a few days (I had no preggo ones...). So on Friday I pee on one and nada - not even a faint line. Yesterday (Sunday) I pee'd on one around lunch and there was a faint line, then pee'd again at around 5pm and there was a darker line, and now this morning there was an even darker line (about 2/3 of the control line). Preggo test was negative this morning (FR).
> 
> WTF is going on?!! Anyone? Am I ovulating again, or maybe didn't before??
> 
> HEEELLLLPPPPPP

Do the babydance, you never know. 



VGibs said:


> Check out these pee sticks!!!!!!!
> 
> https://i948.photobucket.com/albums/ad323/VGibs/sticks001-1.jpg
> 
> Ya I am for sure soooo addicted!

:happydance: :dance: so happy for you!


----------



## Jaymes

Did I kill the thread or did everyone loose interest in poas? 
I'm going to go do one now, I just had the lightest 2 day af...
Tee hee hee it'll be a :bfn: I just think I'm having withdrawls.


----------



## Smudgelicious

I'm still peeing like a mad woman :wacko:

Though I have managed to cut down to 1 HPT per day. It took about 9 days from the first test to get the ic's to show a nice dark line - does anyone know if thats normal ??

I'm just counting down the days till Mondays blood test. I'd like to be positive....:shrug:


----------



## Rmar

I have peed on 6 FRER's in the past 6 days. I don't see it getting any darker. I wish I could just see a line progression to give me some peace of mind.


----------



## VGibs

Mine didnt get darker until about 6 days after my BFP....then they stayed the same for like four days and got darker again


----------



## aussiettc

i'm at possibly 9dpo may bit a little later but dont want to entertain the idea so i dont get gutted if i go the timing wrong.

i'll test on sunday and work out if i'm BFP or BFN
how is everyone else going???


----------



## Jaymes

aussiettc said:


> i'm at possibly 9dpo may bit a little later but dont want to entertain the idea so i dont get gutted if i go the timing wrong.
> 
> i'll test on sunday and work out if i'm BFP or BFN
> how is everyone else going???

:test::test::test:
Is it Sunday fmu time yet?


----------



## pregoinnorge

I just got 100 HCG and 100 LH tests in the mail today. They are really cheap if I buy them from Sweden instead of Norway! I have been peeing on them like a madwoman. How can I stop when I just have so many??? I feel out of control!


----------



## VGibs

pregoinnorge said:


> I just got 100 HCG and 100 LH tests in the mail today. They are really cheap if I buy them from Sweden instead of Norway! I have been peeing on them like a madwoman. How can I stop when I just have so many??? I feel out of control!

Pee away! I have tons of IC's and I still use them everyday


----------



## Rmar

A question for everyone using IC: Where do you buy your tests? Is Ebay the way to go?


----------



## Smudgelicious

I bought mine from earlypregnancytests.com and initially I thought they SUCKED because they never got dark dark lines. But now the test line is thicker and darker than the control !! :happydance:

I actually used my last ic this morning. I have a CB digi hidden in a drawer that I'm going to try and save til Monday morning. I have my next hcg then which I'm hoping will cure my poas addiction ! 

Ok, who am I kidding..... I'll probably test every damn day until delivery and then keep testing to just to watch it fade :wacko:

I've even got my poor husband addicted to the sticks. Not peeing on them, but he checks the lines every morning and comments. Aaaahhhh, urine and cardboard brings a couple together !


----------



## Smudgelicious

Rmar - I just saw your sig. I'm so sorry :hug:


----------



## aussiettc

Jaymes said:


> aussiettc said:
> 
> 
> i'm at possibly 9dpo may bit a little later but dont want to entertain the idea so i dont get gutted if i go the timing wrong.
> 
> i'll test on sunday and work out if i'm BFP or BFN
> how is everyone else going???
> 
> :test::test::test:
> Is it Sunday fmu time yet?Click to expand...

it is but i haven't tested yet cause i forgot this morning when i woke up cause i slept in and was running late. sorry ladies. 
I think i might have made it this cycle so i wont test untill another day when i can use FMU cause i dont wanna see a BFN


----------



## VGibs

I bought mine on ebay from earlypregnancytests.com. They have an ebay store as well.


----------



## pregoinnorge

i got a negative opk now so I am going to try my hardest to not test until AFTER my period is late. Although as this is my first cycle after chemical, not sure what day I should use really....this is seriously a test of strength!


----------



## Rmar

I just ordered 50 pregnancy tests and 50 ovulation tests off Ebay! I checked out early-pregnancy-tests but it said that it would cost a lot of money to post it to where I live so I passed on that. I can't wait for my tests. Hopefully they will post them as soon as the money goes through. I will probably get them before CD10 so there will be lots of POAS until ovulation!


----------



## VGibs

Well I just gave my sister in law all of my sticks....WHAT AM I GONNA PEE ON NOW??????


----------



## pregoinnorge

did I really just pee on an HCG test 3 dpo? :dohh: I am out of control.


----------



## Jaymes

pregoinnorge said:


> did I really just pee on an HCG test 3 dpo? :dohh: I am out of control.

:haha: you need some ic's I don't feel so bad using one of those at 3dpo... :winkwink:


----------



## Rmar

Come and share my IC excitement. Testing with OPK's so far and I took a photo of the line progression. It looks like it is starting to trail off with a peak line at 3pm CD17.

OH helped me organise a 'pee-stick bag'. I have each test that I have peed on organised into each cycle they were taken and a couple of big bags with IC's and 2 digital tests, 1 FRER and 2 Clear streams (only to be used after AF is due).

It's kind of fun, for now.:blush:
 



Attached Files:







P6210077.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Vickieh1981

I am up to 4dpo without testing. I fear that is maybe as far as I can get lol


----------



## Perdita

Well, I have used up a couple of packs recently even though I knew they couldn't be positive! However, when I tested for no reason last year and it was positive between then and the 10wk dating scan despite a blood test, an early scan then a viability scan at 6 weeks I used 21 tests - covered all brands and shop own makes. Since losing Evie at 34 weeks I've been stockpiling again as no matter what happens I know I'm going to need a lot of convincing!


----------

